# Possible keeper buck



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

He's 1/2 boer 1/2 alpine will try for better pics but what do you guys think?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What is your plan with him? Commercial buck for meat goats...or?????


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Yes commercial for meat goats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

How old is he? Looks like a grower, ample muscle, good loin. Should work fine for a commercial buck. How is his testicle development?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

He was born march 3 so he's almost 8 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Will try for better pics this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to ask, is there something up with his bum? Looks a bit odd, raw flesh like or am I seeing it wrong?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

It's the way he's shaved it the skin on the underside of his tail & that area 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

If you want all your wethers to look like him I say breed him. From what I see of him, on my ranch, he would be on the next truck to the auction. He would fetch $110 to $140 I would guestimate.


----------

